# Do you wake your puppy up to go to the toilet



## finoni9 (Sep 5, 2008)

Our 9 week old Rocky is doing really well with toileting and has never messed in his crate - he is sleeping well at night (now in a smaller crate and in our room), we tend to get him up every 3-4 hrs to go to the toilet during the night - do you think we should leave him until he is ready to go to the toilet during the night? (Saturday night we both fell into a deep sleep and I woke up almost 6 hrs after he had last gone to the toilet and he was still asleep but I woke him up to go toilet then)?

Thanx


----------



## RebeccaArmstrong (May 23, 2008)

I tend to just leave them - he will wake you when he needs to go and will get into the habit of telling you 

the only time i wake mine up is just before we go to bed if she is asleep on the sofa with me - i make her go out and go to toilet before putting her to bed


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

i never woke up mine at night as i didnt want them to get used to it.
They did mess their crate but now they are totally clean  They learnt to keep it in and not to release it whenever they feel like it hehe


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

I wouldnt have woken him to let it out to the toilet but would have took it out first thing as soon as it stirs. Normally its after food, play, snooze, i found i didnt go far wrong then. Good luck with the puppy training.Its a matter of time until your pup learns to hold for the toilet


----------



## finoni9 (Sep 5, 2008)

Thanks for all the advice. He whines when he needs to go out during the night, so we could leave him - last night he went from 9:30-4am!! Then my dh got up to the toilet and he whined then so he took him down. He's sleeping in a crate in our room so we definitely hear him - only thing is our room is on the 3rd floor of our townhouse, so by time we get downstairs, he's sometimes almost jumping out of my arms to get to the sandpit we're using for toileting!


----------



## Chance (Jul 8, 2008)

I sleep in my crate on the ground floor and my owners sleep two floors up. They would never hear me moan and so they used to get up through the night to put me out. 

On the rare occasion I was asleep I would be woken and put straight back to my crate without any play - They didn't want me to learn that 4am was a good time for playing!

I'm now about 17(ish) weeks old and go 8 hours in my crate without any problems. I'm woken up to a 30 minute walk and then I get my breakfast!


----------

